# 1333 MHz vs. 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM



## obiplal (14. Juli 2010)

Wie groß ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 1333 MHz Ram und 1600 MHz Ram???


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hab von ddr3-1333 cl9 mal auf ddr-1600 cl9 umgeschaltet.
Keine Veränderungen in den Benchmarks.


----------



## obiplal (14. Juli 2010)

Corsair  DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Welcher dieser Speicher ist besser? Wie viel besser?http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Der Corsair ist geringfügig besser, da er Cl9 Timings bei 1600mhz hat, der Kingston "nur" cl9 bei ddr-1333.
Der Corsair würde eventuell bei DDR-1333 mit CL7 laufen, ist also ein bisschen schneller.
In der Praxis wirst du den Unterschied kaum/gar nicht merken.


----------



## obiplal (14. Juli 2010)

Wie viel würdest du fur dem Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit mehr bezahlen?


----------



## kress (14. Juli 2010)

Kommt drauf an ob du übertakten willst oder nicht.
Falls nicht, tuts auch locker der Kingston.


----------



## F-4 (14. Juli 2010)

das sind ja ca 55 eu unterschied , also ob es das wert ist ? ich hab selber die Kingston Value Ram und bin ganz zufrieden damit ...
aber fuer OC speilereinen sind die Value nicht zu haben ! da sollten es dann schon die Kingston Hyper X sein !
die Value sind eben ganz normale Rams fuer denn ganz normalen User der nicht OC und da tun sie ihren Job ganz gut 

mfg F-4

PS: man kann wohl sagen die 55 Eu sind besser in einer CPU oder GPU angelegt , das bringt am ende der groesseren Performence Sprung


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Kauf die günstigeren RAMs.
Wenn der Unterschied von 1333 zu 1600 oder von CL9 zu CL7 innerhalb von 10€ liegt, dann kann man die schnelleren nehmen, abere 50 Ocken sind viel zu viel als dass das den deutlich höheren Preis rechtfertig.
Für die Differenz bekommst du ja noch eine 2GB Riegel der günstigeren Varianten mehr.


----------



## obiplal (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einen Händler wo der untschied ca.5€ beträgt! 
Mur müsste ich wenn ich dem mit 1600MHz nehme meinen alten (1/2 Jaht alt gebrauch) ValueRAM für einen guten Preis verkaufen!


----------

